

7,000 Starbucks Locations Added to the Square Wallet - ThomPete
http://allthingsd.com/20121107/7000-starbucks-locations-added-to-the-square-wallet/?refcat=news

======
mzuvella
Where is the 'order with your name' feature?! I don't want to pull my phone
out of my pocket.

~~~
savrajsingh
I guess it's not (yet) integrated with the Starbucks POS backend. ;)

